# Compiler en 64 Bits sous Xcode 3.2 et SL



## BS0D (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Après être passé sous SL, j'ai repris un projet Xcode et compilé avec les mêmes build settings. J'ai eu une erreur et après recherche, le compilateur GCC 4.2 ne voulait pas de 10.4 en base SDK.

J'ai modifié mes préfs, et j'ai vu qu'il me compilait l'application en 32 bits et en 64 bits, "ské carrément kewl". 

J'ai changé ces préférences dernièrement et je suis incapable de lui refaire compiler en 64 bits, il me fait que du 32 ... 
Je crois que j'ai remis GCC 4.0 comme compilateur, ça peut venir de ça?

Savez-vous de quoi ça peut venir, et le cas échéant quels réglages je dois mettre dans les build settings ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2009)

Après des prises de tête inutiles, j'ai trouvé réponse à mon problème ... pour ceux que ça intéresse je poste la réponse ici (et merci pour votre aide :rateau.

Il suffit de double-cliquer sur Targets puis le nom de l'exécutable, et là la fenêtre d'info s'affiche (un peu dans le même style que celle des infos du projet). 

Il suffit de régler "Targets" sur *Standard (32/64 bit Universal)*.

C'est donc pas dans les réglages du projet que ça se passe, mais dans Targets.


----------



## Didier Guillion (30 Septembre 2009)

Je pense que tu veut écrire :

Cliquer sur 
"Architectures" et choisir 

Cordialement


----------



## BS0D (30 Septembre 2009)

Oui, pardon : et ce dans la fenêtre Infos de Target !


Voir la pièce jointe 22283


----------

